# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  cost of hair transplant

## cureyourhair

what is the minimum cost of hair transplant in Delhi?

----------


## jcut4578

> It is painless, stitchless and scarless treatment


 It is actually not any of those three things. Both FUT and FUE have scarring. Some FUT surgeons use sutures and some staples. As far as pain goes not much with FUE but I have heard FUT isn't a walk in the park. Please inform yourself before giving information.

----------


## Sareena

Well cost of hair transplant is variable and vary according to the doctor experience and number of hair grafts you required for hair transplantation. Even though hair transplant is also depends on hair clinic reputation and method choosing for hair transplantation.

----------


## simarthakur

Cost of Hair Transplant depends on different factors like the techniques which you are choosing, total no. of grafts needed to cover the bald region, etc.

----------


## petersongame217

Hair transplant cost a lot of money. But it is worth it for fashion or for personal hygiene. I think it was a thousand more or so. Try to get information to every clinic you might be going or calling to. Concrete contractors columbus ga

----------


## SophieWaggner83

it all depends on what length you want and on the quality of the hair, my sister gave herself this with a short haircut and it cost $ 1400, but the prices are very different

----------


## abhinavbhatt

Hair transplant cost in Delhi - per graft:
500 - 1000 Hair Grafts  Average Low Cost - Rs.30,000/-     Average High Cost- Rs.45,000/-

1000 - 1500 Hair Graft's	Average Low Cos Rs.- 45,000/-  Average High-Cost Rs.- 67,500/-

1500 - 2000 Hair Grafts	Average Low Cos Rs.- 60,000/-	Average High-Cost - Rs.90,000/-

----------


## jennie hunt

The cost of the hair transplant depends upon the patient's hair condition and baldness. Also, every clinic has different prices of treatment.

----------


## abhinavbhatt

Hair transplant cost depends upon your per Graft. The cost of a hair transplant is highly variable and typically ranges anywhere from $4,000 to $15,000.

----------


## columbusconcreteco

It depends but I'm sure the cost is high. Try to go to different clinics and see how much their service. Concrete contractors

----------


## Plaguenka

thanks for the topic

----------


## HairyMainly

Wow it's expensive

----------

